# Hello ladies, im joining you now. Baby boy born at 35 weeks (long)



## Babyfever24

Hi there! Just thought id share my story and get to know you ladies over here. I delivered my little precious boy at 35 weeks exactly via emergency c section after being in pre term labor for 10 days. I was given shots and procardia anf put on bed rest starting at 33 + 4 to stop contractions and try to keep him in. Id gone into labot and delivery 3 times to stop contractions all being successful but 2 days.before his birth the contractions wouldnt stop and were coming 4-6 mim apart for 2 days. I was beyond uncomfortablr and very worried as this is my first pregnancy. My water broke at 5 pm on sun I was 34 +6. We headed to the hospital and I was 4 cm and 100% effaced baby at -1. I received my epideral at 8 pm at 5 cm and from then on labor stalled and I was 7 cm at 7 am when my midwife decided to break my water completely since a little sac remained. Thats when things went badly I was contracting to fast.and he was getting no rest in between and his heart rate dropped significantly. I went from 7-10 cm in about 5 min and was told I had 20 min to push him out bwfpre they tried forceps. I gave it all I could but baby.was not coming down so the dr tried the forceps. He said that the baby was not coming out and we needed to proceed to the or for a csection immediatly. When we got in there my epideral was not workkng and I was able to feel my stomach so I was quickly put under general anestesia. I woke up about an hoir later and found out that at 8:48 am I birthed a 5 lb 8 oz 18.5 in beautiful baby boy. Hes.kn the nicu now doing great. No oxygen or heating bed was needed. Were working on nursing but hes very sleepy and my milk hasnt come in so.after I try nursing for about 10 min we feed him a bottle of donor bm and hes doing great with that. Id love to chat with ladiea with a similat experience or anyone with kind helpful words.


----------



## 25weeker

Hi 

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy. It sounds like he is doing well. 

Sorry you had such a traumatic experience but well done for keeping him in another 10 days as that would have made a huge difference.

I hope he is home soon xx


----------



## Srrme

Hi! Congratulations on the birth of your baby. It sounds like you had a very traumatic experience! I'm glad he's doing well though.

I've had 2 preemies -- 1 at 28.6 weeks, and the other one at 35 weeks exactly. Like you, I had an emergency c-section with my 35 weeker. He spent 3 weeks in the NICU trying to establish feeds. :dohh: He's 4 months old now, and doing brilliant (as is his brother)!


----------



## lozzy21

My little girl was born at 35 weeks and is now at 17 months spot with her development if not a little ahead with her speech. 

Most 35 week baby's only spend a week or two in special care and generally have no problems long term, the main thing being their feeding but once that's sorted it's just like having a term baby, they just take a week or two longer to do things.


----------



## Babyfever24

Yup thats the thing were working on is he feeds. So far he has some really good feed and some that are under his min. Its awesome hearing how your 35 weekers are developing its a weight off my shoulders kniwing once we get passed this lil stretch my baby will most likely be no different then any full term baby. Thanks ladies!


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi!
My waters broke at 35+5 and I was induced then, had Ethan at 36wks exactly.
He spent a week in Neonatal, establishing feeds, learning to maintain body weight and he was also jaundice. 
Now, we wouldn't know he was prem. He's still in some clothes smaller than his age but he's catching up and milestone wise like most toddlers, some he hits, some he exceeds, and some he's just that month behind! 
Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## lolasweet

hey babyfever24 and other ladies!

i also has my son at 35 weeks. i has a condition called obstetrical cholestasis, my liver doesn't work during the last bit of pregnancy. once you have it 70-90% will get it back every pregnancy.

my waters broke at 33 + 3, had him naturally at 35 weeks 6 lbs 1 oz. labor was uneventful. he spent 2 nights in the special care nursery, 5 days total in hospital. he had jaundice pretty bad, and lost 8% of his weight. We bottle fed him expressed milk until he reached his due date, (i tried the 10 min thing, but the more he spent on the bottle the less interested he would be in the boob, so i gave it up till i could try to exclusively bf) then we switched back to breast. that had been tough man, and i need a lot of help from LC's, and sometimes we still need to top up a feed with a bottle cause it takes an hour for him to make a meal. He will be 8 weeks on tuesday, but 3 weeks corrected i guess. he weighs 10 lbs!!
still wakes up to eat every three hours during the night, i give him the whole feed through a bottle then, and then pump. cant wait to go to straight bf'ing get rid of pumping!!

one thing to look out for is reflux. our LO starting arching his back after a feeding, sticking his tongue out and grabbing at his face, neck. we went to the dr and got some meds for him, made a huge difference, but we still cannot lie him flat after a meal. 

if you have any questions or if you just want to share, don't hesitate!!


----------

